# English as she is spoke



## sarant (May 17, 2008)

Μου το έστειλαν με ηλεμήνυμα προ ολίγου, δεν το ήξερα, έχει γούστο -και δείχνει πως υπάρχουν πάντοτε και χειρότερα:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_as_she_is_spoke

http://www.zompist.com/spoke.html


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2008)

As Carolino says: "It must never to laugh of the unhappies."
http://www.amazon.com/English-She-S...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1211035262&sr=8-1



sarant said:


> ...και δείχνει πως υπάρχουν πάντοτε και χειρότερα...



Σου υπόσχομαι να σου βρω χειρότερα. Έχω ένα ακατέργαστο διαμάντι στα χέρια μου, συλλογή φράσεων κι αυτό. Αλλά θέλει λίγη δουλίτσα...


----------

